# 5 rides yesterday, rating for yesterday is 4.33. Awesome!



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Sooo, I only spent 3.5 hours yesterday detailing my car (full SPA with vacuuming, shampooing floors, cleaning and treating leather seats, restoring original panels colour, external wash and detailing, etc, etc. Car is in perfect condition.

Got 5 rides after that yesterday with people complementing how great my vehicle is. As usual, getting direct pickups with no delay and confusion, asking for preferred route, adjusting radio, following all the traffic laws, etc. No issues, occasional conversations and so on.

I wake up today to see 4.33 rating.

As I understand, this is only possible, if 3 out of 5 rides rated me overall and either two of them rated me as 4 stars, one rated as 5 stars or two rated me as 5 stars and one as 3 stars.

****ing ******bag(s). 

P.S. Does anyone have an Excel sheet or something with formulas allowing to find out what possible variations of ratings were left for me provided I know average?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sure...try this link.

http://www.calculatorsoup.com/calculators/statistics/average.php

Yep that does suck. We all have days like this. Don't worry you still have 2 weeks for the other two to rate you a 5.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

The sucky thing is that if you continue to get 4.33 days you will be deactivated.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Sure...try this link.


 Thanks! I got the Excel spreadsheet with formulas with this capability. I was wondering about reverse - when you don't enter probable rating to get the average, but rather enter average to get the probable rating.

I'll be working on one and will see if anything comes out of it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ratings can come in days sometimes a week later. Your guys yesterday may not have rated you yet. Wait for your weekly report that shows the total number of five stars for the week It's design so you really do not know which passenger gave you which rating. Some, the next time they open the app, just hit the one star to clear their screen. You cannot micromanage ratings


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

That's the thing - I checked the rating specifically for yesterday. My overall is 4.83, so more or less ok.

But when I chose 1 day in the account, it showed 4.33. I wasn't driving before yesteday, so I know it's right.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My Uber rating is 4.89 and Lyft rating 4.96. Something is wrong with Uber rating. I stopped looking at daily and weekly. The huge fluctuations are depressing.


----------

